# UGA partying the night before the game



## Palmetto (Jan 2, 2014)

The video has been removed now but did any of yall see the vine video posted of all our players brining in the new year?

I don't know how factual this is but it was reported to be taken ant midnight and then posted at 4:00 am!!

I noticed the players looked sluggish during the game. Even before seeing the video I commented that Gurly looked tired.

If its true that they were up all night before a noon kickoff somebody should be fired! Richt had to have someone watching them right?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe they are up all night before every game because that game was typical, little emotion,lack of desire and totally unprepared. 
Mediocre team is what we should expect.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^ yep


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess Coach couldn't suspend the whole team right before the game.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 2, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Maybe they are up all night before every game because that game was typical, little emotion,lack of desire and totally unprepared.
> Mediocre team is what we should expect.



x2....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2014)

haven't seen, or heard about it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2014)

Besides the night the Dawgs whipped the snot out of Hawaii, when has Richt ever gotten the team ready for a bowl game?  Under achieving in bowls is the norm for Georgia.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Guys I wouldn't be so quick to buy into this.  Essentially what we have here, "somebody said there was a video."  But nobody here saw it.  I'm not saying its impossible.  I'm just saying it sounds flimsy and sounds like it came from the same corner of the fan base that wants to fire Richt after every loss and screams to the heavens about Bobo even as his offense averages 30 something points a game.  If this video exists, which I seriously doubt, it will pop up again.  The "fire everybody" crowd would not keep it under wraps because they would view it as proof of what they've been screaming all along.  And if it ever existed one of them will find it.

As for the question about when Richt has ever gotten the team ready for a bowl game, the most logical way to answer that, if you want an answer, is to google his bowl record.  Won't take long.  Might not help with the narrative though.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys I wouldn't be so quick to buy into this.  Essentially what we have here, "somebody said there was a video."  But nobody here saw it.  I'm not saying its impossible.  I'm just saying it sounds flimsy and sounds like it came from the same corner of the fan base that wants to fire Richt after every loss and screams to the heavens about Bobo even as his offense averages 30 something points a game.  If this video exists, which I seriously doubt, it will pop up again.  The "fire everybody" crowd would not keep it under wraps because they would view it as proof of what they've been screaming all along.  And if it ever existed one of them will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the question about when Richt has ever gotten the team ready for a bowl game, the most logical way to answer that, if you want an answer, is to google his bowl record.  Won't take long.  Might not help with the narrative though.



I want Richt  gone. I also saw the video yesterday. It was taken down by the poster. Taken around midnight and posted around 4:00 am. This is fact.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I want Richt  gone. I also saw the video yesterday. It was taken down by the poster. Taken around midnight and posted around 4:00 am. This is fact.



Well if it is indeed real I'm sure we will all see it soon enough.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I want Richt  gone. I also saw the video yesterday. It was taken down by the poster. Taken around midnight and posted around 4:00 am. This is fact.



which players?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2014)

I just saw a video on deadspin/uga rings in the new year...

Maybe we should just schedule night games... Oh wait we don't play well then either.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, the video was very real.. I saw it and linked it to a friend on facebook. The video has since been taken down.

I believe it was Marshal taking the video and posting it but it showed A LOT of the team being loud and rowdy in the halls of the hotel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw it on deadspin last night as well.



South GA Dawg said:


> Well if it is indeed real I'm sure we will all see it soon enough.



Just go search UGA on deadspin.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2014)

Good God.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys I wouldn't be so quick to buy into this.  Essentially what we have here, "somebody said there was a video."  But nobody here saw it.  I'm not saying its impossible.  I'm just saying it sounds flimsy and sounds like it came from the same corner of the fan base that wants to fire Richt after every loss and screams to the heavens about Bobo even as his offense averages 30 something points a game.  If this video exists, which I seriously doubt, it will pop up again.  The "fire everybody" crowd would not keep it under wraps because they would view it as proof of what they've been screaming all along.  And if it ever existed one of them will find it.
> 
> As for the question about when Richt has ever gotten the team ready for a bowl game, the most logical way to answer that, if you want an answer, is to google his bowl record.  Won't take long.  Might not help with the narrative though.



I saw the video and have first hand knowledge that it is legit. I'll leave it at that. I'm not throwing the guy I talked to under the bus. He plays on the team.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Who cares..it's Nebraska and the Gator Bowl...I'd be up celebrating too, what's it matter to Richt or any of the players?  Richt's not going anywhere thanks to an apathetic fan base and the players aren't playing for anything at this point.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Besides the night the Dawgs whipped the snot out of Hawaii, when has Richt ever gotten the team ready for a bowl game?  Under achieving in bowls is the norm for Georgia.



Video or no Video, you make a good point.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2014)

I am sure that the good man himself CMR played a trick on the players and forwarded the clocks to midnight when in fact it was only 8:00 PM. He figured it would hit social media and then Nebraska may see it and take it easy on the tired pups. I find it hard to believe that a well disciplined CMR team would be acting the way that is being described from the video. All part of Game Planning the CMR way.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 2, 2014)

The video is on deadspin.com right now


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Deadspin has it, and I just watched it.  I'm really sorry I wasted my money going to the game yesterday.  I saw more emotion in that video than I saw on the field.

I don't have a problem with kids enjoying themselves, but it absolutely exposes the attitude of the team and the coaches.

Time for a change.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2014)

creekbender said:


> The video is on deadspin.com right now



not sure if deadspin is going to be enough to keep some Dwag faithful from spinning it their own way. Great recruiting video for highschool players looking for a party and for other schools that are after the more serious recruits.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw the video. I believe tray matthews filmed it and posted it. It was about 15 seconds and showed one of the GA players dancing half naked in the hallway


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2014)

really?!?  I see a video clip of a dude in his boxers in a hallway, possibly saying "happy new year!" with a few other dudes looking out their doors, also wearing their boxers as if they were just aroused from their bed, and y'all make it sound as if there was a full blown kegger going on with Blutarsky, Otter, and Boon, pouring 40's while dean Wormer tries to get through the lobby!  Conjecture at it's finest.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I am sure that the good man himself CMR played a trick on the players and forwarded the clocks to midnight when in fact it was only 8:00 PM. He figured it would hit social media and then Nebraska may see it and take it easy on the tired pups. I find it hard to believe that a well disciplined CMR team would be acting the way that is being described from the video. All part of Game Planning the CMR way.



Yeah 'cause Nick Saban's players don't do stuff like that.  They're too scared of Nick Saban.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> really?!?  I see a video clip of a dude in his boxers in a hallway, possibly saying "happy new year!" with a few other dudes looking out their doors, also wearing their boxers as if they were just aroused from their bed, and y'all make it sound as if there was a full blown kegger going on with Blutarsky, Otter, and Boon, pouring 40's while dean Wormer tries to get through the lobby!  Conjecture at it's finest.



I just watched it.  If what I saw was all there is to it the whole thing smacks of desperation from the UGA hot seat lynch mob.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just watched it.  If what I saw was all there is to it the whole thing smacks of desperation from the UGA hot seat lynch mob.



ding ding ding!! this is nothing more that a  prime example of slippery slope !  
just imagine a college kid doing something like this ....on new years eve of all times


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Good lord its Bobo fault!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Good lord its Bobo fault!!



Fire everybody. Including the new staff. They should have know what they were getting into before they got into it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Good lord its Bobo fault!!



come on, we all know Saban had something to do with this. You are giving Bobo too much credit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Ha!  Fire Richt.  Fire Grantham.  And Bobo...fire him twice.  Fire their wives and fire their kids.  Then fire their neighbors and friends.  Then burn their houses down.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ha!  Fire Richt.  Fire Grantham.  And Bobo...fire him twice.  Fire their wives and fire their kids.  Then fire their neighbors and friends.  Then burn their houses down.



Huntdawg is our Harvey...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Huntdawg is our Harvey...


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

2009 Georgia 8–5    W Independence   
2010 Georgia 6–7     L Liberty   
2011 Georgia 10–4   L Outback
2012 Georgia 12–2  W Capital One
2013 Georgia 8–5     L Gator 

You guys are right.  Mark Richt and staff have a stellar record of success the last five years.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> 2009 Georgia 8–5    W Independence
> 2010 Georgia 6–7     L Liberty
> 2011 Georgia 10–4   L Outback
> 2012 Georgia 12–2  W Capital One
> ...



Yep Richt sux lets fire him again agin and again and again.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yep Richt sux lets fire him again agin and again and again.



If mediocrity works for you, so be it.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 2, 2014)

Lol georgia has to find an excuse for losing a game ! Can't be because other conferences actually play good football other than the sec !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> If mediocrity works for you, so be it.



That's pretty weak sauce.  Not flying off the handle and calling for a scorched earth mass firing is not the same thing as being content with mediocrity.  I highly doubt that anyone who ponies up money for tickets every year is satisfied with mediocrity.

Also, whoever it was that characterized our fan base as apathetic, that description misses the mark by a good deal.

Neurotic, entitled, and reactionary come a lot closer judging by what I've been reading here and the comments sections over at dawgbone.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 2, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Lol georgia has to find an excuse for losing a game ! Can't be because other conferences actually play good football other than the sec !!



Did you watch the game?? Nebraska won.... congrats to them, but they dang sure weren't world beaters either. That game sucked all the way around.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's pretty weak sauce.  Not flying off the handle and calling for a scorched earth mass firing is not the same thing as being content with mediocrity.  I highly doubt that anyone who ponies up money for tickets every year is satisfied with mediocrity.



So tell me why should I expect anything to change next year?

I'll refer back to the record.  Under the leadership of Richt and staff we have been mediocre the last five years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

I really think we are at an impasse because you seem to have your own definition of mediocre.  I don't see last season as mediocre.  While 2011 was largely colored by the performance in the SECC, a trip to the conference title game doesn't meet most people's definition of medicore.  I suppose if anything short of a Natioanl title is mediocre to you, while I won't quibble too much of the faulty logic there, ill just say that there is a good chance that you can't expect anything different next year as the odds are we will not win a national title next year.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ha!  Fire Richt.  Fire Grantham.  And Bobo...fire him twice.  Fire their wives and fire their kids.  Then fire their neighbors and friends.  Then burn their houses down.



Then detonate Sanford stadium, plow it under and salt the earth so nothing grows there for 100 years.

Prolly ought to transplant the hedges first just in case we ever decide to field a football team again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Then detonate Sanford stadium, plow it under and salt the earth so nothing grows there for 100 years.
> 
> Prolly ought to transplant the hedges first just in case we ever decide to field a football team again.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 2, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Did you watch the game?? Nebraska won.... congrats to them, but they dang sure weren't world beaters either. That game sucked all the way around.


 yes I watched that pitiful game ! Two bad teams playing and the least bad one won !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> If mediocrity works for you, so be it.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Then detonate Sanford stadium, plow it under and salt the earth so nothing grows there for 100 years.
> 
> Prolly ought to transplant the hedges first just in case we ever decide to field a football team again.



badda Bing badda BOOM!


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really think we are at an impasse because you seem to have your own definition of mediocre.



Great..we have a "high level" of mediocrity..averaging 4 losses a season the last 8 seasons.  I guess that IS just a little bit better than averaging 5, which is the definition of mediocre, and 6, which is just plain average.  

So, in the last 8 years, Richt has put out highly mediocre teams, with one good team...does that make it better for you South GA Dawg?  You wanna quibble over a definition instead of calling a spade a spade and just letting it be.  

The joke of this thread isn't kids celebrating new year's in a hotel hallway, it's the team that Richt has produced the last 8 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> Great..we have a "high level" of mediocrity..averaging 4 losses a season the last 8 seasons.  I guess that IS just a little bit better than averaging 5, which is the definition of mediocre, and 6, which is just plain average.
> 
> So, in the last 8 years, Richt has put out highly mediocre teams, with one good team...does that make it better for you South GA Dawg?  You wanna quibble over a definition instead of calling a spade a spade and just letting it be.
> 
> The joke of this thread isn't kids celebrating new year's in a hotel hallway, it's the team that Richt has produced the last 8 years.


A 12 win season is not middle of the road. This years team lost a lot to injury and EVERYBODY WITH A FB IQ knew the D would be the weak link unless you are a homer like myself and got caught up in PRE season hype! Which I did myself! If Richt would have had this years record with Mitchell, Scott-Wesley, Marshall, Bennett out for a few weeks, Gurley out and not 100% for most of the year Murray missed the last two games then I would implode....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

You don't have to make it better for me.  You've got a right your opinion.  If you think we are a mediocre program then that's fine.  I guess the way I see it we've been so close under Richt that I still think he can do it.

In 02 we are a dropped pass away.  That's not Richt's coaching that plain bad luck.  But also, an SEC going  13-1 and winning the SEC got left out of the NC.  Pretty remarkable.  That would never happen now.  Again, that's not on Richt.  Fast forward to 2007, you will get no argument from me that we should not have lost to either of the two teams we lost to that season.  But even so we were the hottest team in the country in the second half of the season.  Once again, something pretty remarkable happens, Kirk Herbstriets goes on TV and lobbies for us to be kept out of the NC on the basis of having not won our conference.  I'm not saying I disagree.  But the problem is, he lobbied the opposite just a few years prior saying that winning your conference was not necessary.  Then just a few years later he and Espin reversed course again when an LSU team that did not even win its  division was allowed in the NC.  I don't see how us not getting the same type of consideration is a short coming on Mark Richt's part.  

I'm not trying to convince you of anything.  We just see this differently.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 2, 2014)

Man if y'all call that a party you need to go back to college. That is an every night thing. I partied with football players in college and that looks more like my kids preschool Christmas party than a New Years party.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> Man if y'all call that a party you need to go back to college. That is an every night thing. I partied with football players in college and that looks more like my kids preschool Christmas party than a New Years party.



At 18-21 i was as a mature as 70 year old man...... I guess Im old school...... But yes that was not a party


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

We've averaged 4 losses a season for 8 years...that's not an opinion...that's a fact.  

Richt has been here for 12 seasons and we haven't played for a national championship during that time...that's a fact.

We've lost to Vandy 2 out the last 4 years...that's a fact.

We've lost to USC 3 out of the last 4 years...that's a fact.

Facts, they're all facts....you and I can't see facts differently...you can try to spin it anyway you want, but the old saying facts are facts will always be on my side.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

If you were the coach huntdawg what would you do differently?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> We've averaged 4 losses a season for 8 years...that's not an opinion...that's a fact.
> 
> Richt has been here for 12 seasons and we haven't played for a national championship during that time...that's a fact.
> 
> ...



Absolutely.  Everything you just said is true.  And everything I said is still true.

No spinning from me.  Not my style.  I'm just calling it like I see it.  Just like you.  

We can see this differently.  It's just a problem for you and not one for me.

I don't know why it's making you mad.  No reason why it should.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> If you were the coach huntdawg what would you do differently?



Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

#1.  I'm a donor, not a coach.  I pay his salary, not get paid to do his job. Therefore, it doesn't matter what I would do, I don't get a say in doing anything while any coach is the coach.  

#2.  What I do get do to as a donor is voice my opinion and not accept a highly mediocre team. I can have any numbers of ideas for the coach (like not being so loyal to assistants who obviously don't have what it takes, hiring/placing someone to be in charge of special teams, learn something over 12 years about how a defense functions, etc.) but in the end, I can't do anything BUT voice my opinion.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2014)

We need Paul Johnson.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> #1.  I'm a donor, not a coach.  I pay his salary, not get paid to do his job. Therefore, it doesn't matter what I would do, I don't get a say in doing anything while any coach is the coach.
> 
> #2.  What I do get do to as a donor is voice my opinion and not accept a highly mediocre team. I can have any numbers of ideas for the coach (like not being so loyal to assistants who obviously don't have what it takes, hiring/placing someone to be in charge of special teams, learn something over 12 years about how a defense functions, etc.) but in the end, I can't do anything BUT voice my opinion.



Thats the easy way out everyone has an opinion. If you buy a ticket or a hat or shirt you become a donor so to speak. I have family that gives more $ every year to UGA than I make in a year but thats not a whole lot. Did you really think the D was going to be good this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> We need Paul Johnson.



I would take him or June Jones.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Now if you're a donor and actually LIKE giving your hard earned money to a highly mediocre program, then I can only assume you have a screw loose and I would like to openly ask you to stop donating to our program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Exactly Jeff.  

I don't know what people expected from the defense.  The one thing I will say is that the secondary should have improved over the season.

Oh and I too am a donor.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would take him or June Jones.



A boy named Sue?


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

???

I just told you what I would do differently.  And no, if you buy a hat or t-shirt, you are not a season ticket holder and do not contribute to the Hartman fund.  Nice try though.  I'm glad your family gives that much to the program.  Are they satisfied w/ mediocrity? If so, I would ask them to hold onto their money for a few years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Huntindawg I wasn't going to say this but your attitude sucks.  Nobody here is showing you the level of rudeness, disrespect, and snark that you are dishing out.  It's totally unnecessary.  You are acting like you have a loose screw, not brownceluse.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> Now if you're a donor and actually LIKE giving your hard earned money to a highly mediocre program, then I can only assume you have a screw loose and I would like to openly ask you to stop donating to our program.



I'm happy with where I spend my money it sounds like your not. Liek I said before give this season without the key injuries then I will be on your side. If Richts team won the SECCG game last year most would judt say this year was a down year.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool, so we shouldn't have any expectations...I'll tell you what to expect..you can expect us to lose 4 games every year. I guess when that's your baseline, not winning a conference championship in 8 years is acceptable.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> A boy named Sue?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> ???
> 
> I just told you what I would do differently.  And no, if you buy a hat or t-shirt, you are not a season ticket holder and do not contribute to the Hartman fund.  Nice try though.  I'm glad your family gives that much to the program.  Are they satisfied w/ mediocrity? If so, I would ask them to hold onto their money for a few years.



I cant afford to give to the hartman fund we've had a rough stretch with $ but I dont want to trouble you with my problems... Just kidding I see your point.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha..my attitude sucks because the truth sucks.  I agree.  It really sucks that we've lost 4 games a year since the last time we won a conference championship.  It really sucks that expectations for next year are not any higher.  It really sucks that it's become the norm for our special teams to have a huge blunder every single game.  It really sucks that our secondary showed no improvement from game 1 to game 13 this year.  

I agree, my attitude sucks because I'm realistic about this program and this team under CMR based solely on facts and THAT REALLY SUCKS.

For what it's worth, you sound like my wife getting on to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> Cool, so we shouldn't have any expectations...I'll tell you what to expect..you can expect us to lose 4 games every year. I guess when that's your baseline, not winning a conference championship in 8 years is acceptable.



I would like to hear what you would do differently with coaching. I know you would get rid of a few assistants but we know thats not going to happen because Richt has  said so. At my job I cant pick who works for me but i have to take what I have and find a way to be successful so what would you do to be successful at UGA with the coaches that are there and the players we have?


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

I see you don't understand Richt's position as the HC.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay, let's give 'em one more year. The powers that be will turn this thing around................







Yeah right


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

It's not worth anything to me.  I'm sure it's worth a great deal to you.  You seem pretty impressed with yourself.

And you are wrong to boot.  I don't agree with what you say but I have no problem with you expressing that opinion.  You have every right to it.

The only thing I have an issue with is the way you are doing it.  All the sarcasm is unnecessary.

But you seem like you tend to view yourself as somehow above a lot of the other UGA fans here who did not attend the university.  Some of us weren't that lucky.  But they don't seem to have any problem accepting my money for the Hartman fund. 

Nothing wrong with your opinion even if some of us disagree.  No need to treat people with condescension and disrespect though.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> I see you don't understand Richt's position as the HC.



As a head coach what would you do differently?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would like to hear what you would do differently with coaching. I know you would get rid of a few assistants but we know thats not going to happen because Richt has  said so. At my job I cant pick who works for me but i have to take what I have and find a way to be successful so what would you do to be successful at UGA with the coaches that are there and the players we have?



I think he just wants to fuss.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

tcward said:


> Okay, let's give 'em one more year. The powers that be will turn this thing around................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop it!


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

??? I haven't used any sarcasm in any of my posts.  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  I have stated facts and facts alone and only given my opinion when pressed by celuse.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think he just wants to fuss.



I think your right....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> ??? I haven't used any sarcasm in any of my posts.  I'm not sure what you're talking about.  I have stated facts and facts alone and only given my opinion when pressed by celuse.




Lol.  I guess it's my turn.  You are either a liar or an intellectual coward.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Perhaps it's just the fact that typing on a forum isn't portraying my attitude correctly.  I'm over getting too worked up about UGA football at this point.  All I've done is simply state facts to try to show why I'm to this point given the current state of affairs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

All I want to know is what you would do to fix the problem. Schemes, conditioning, weight room, positional changes etc.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

I told you three things, celuse...did you not like any of those 3 immediate fixes?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> I told you three things, celuse...did you not like any of those 3 immediate fixes?



I want you to be more specific.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Stop it!



Can I predate a thread for a year from now so I can say..







I told you so.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> Perhaps it's just the fact that typing on a forum isn't portraying my attitude correctly.  I'm over getting too worked up about UGA football at this point.  All I've done is simply state facts to try to show why I'm to this point given the current state of affairs.



Well for future reference, assuming you care and there is no evidence to support that you do, when you say things like, "is that better for you SGD", " I will always have the facts on my side", " you apparently don't understand Richt's job as coach", "no you aren't a donor nice try" and especially, "you sound like my wife getting on to me " it's easily misconstrued as condescending and sarcastic.  I personally don't care how you feel about me or what I post or where I fit into the scheme of things as a UGA supporter vs where you do.  But brownceluse wasn't rude to you and neither was I.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> We need Paul Johnson.



This.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

tcward said:


> Can I predate a thread for a year from now so I can say..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

1)I was really asking you if that was better...ie, do you think that more accurately describes it?

2) I said I will always have the facts on my side because as I have said, I have only posted simple facts w/ no opinion in this thread, other than I think it's a joke people are worked up over some kids dancing in a hallway before the Gator Bowl.

3) He really doesn't understand Richt's position as HC...he tried to equate his managerial job somewhere where he stated he has no hire/fire rights to Richt's position as HC where he has both..so, I wasn't being sarcastic at all, just stating that he does not understand the position of a 12 year HC.

4) Buying a t-shirt doesn't make you a donor..again, not being sarcastic, I probably could have left off the nice try there, I do apologize for that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Well I guess it's my turn again.  You're gonna wear the wheels off that trike with all that back peddling.

We are getting nowhere fast.

It's my own fault.  When you play a stupid game you're gonna win a stupid prize.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Look, I really am just tired of the acceptance of the mediocrity..and I've decided that if you watched that game yesterday and know all the facts of how mediocre we've been the last 5-8 years and still don't want any change, I'm pretty much done.  

Basically, there's no excitement for me anymore...we are gonna lose 3-4 games and that's that....and I really, really don't want it to be that way and can't understand others that are ok with it.  

That's where I'm at, man.  That's it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> 1)I was really asking you if that was better...ie, do you think that more accurately describes it?
> 
> 2) I said I will always have the facts on my side because as I have said, I have only posted simple facts w/ no opinion in this thread, other than I think it's a joke people are worked up over some kids dancing in a hallway before the Gator Bowl.
> 
> ...



Listen we're all dawg fans here and the peanut gallery loves these types of threads from us dawgs. I'm going to throw in the towel here and move along. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 2, 2014)

I donate to the Hartman fund and have for number of years for my season tickets.... I also help moderate this forum for no pay. So you guys need to calm down and carry out a discussion without all the attitudes. And yes I think we need some changes in our coaching staff mostly on the defensive side, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, if I was Mark Richt, I would fire everybody and hire north Koreas Jim Jun Il to be offensive coordinator and Vladimir Putin to be defensive coordinator. Then we will see who dares to drop a pass or miss a tackle.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 2, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, if I was Mark Richt, I would fire everybody and hire north Koreas Jim Jun Il to be offensive coordinator and Vladimir Putin to be defensive coordinator. Then we will see who dares to drop a pass or miss a tackle.



Thank you I just woke my boys up laughing at this. This is probably the best quote in the sports forum!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, if I was Mark Richt, I would fire everybody and hire north Koreas Jim Jun Il to be offensive coordinator and Vladimir Putin to be defensive coordinator. Then we will see who dares to drop a pass or miss a tackle.



Moe brought it on that one.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Is the expectation too high for UGA to be ranked in the top 25 at the end of the every year?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 2, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, if I was Mark Richt, I would fire everybody and hire north Koreas Jim Jun Il to be offensive coordinator and Vladimir Putin to be defensive coordinator. Then we will see who dares to drop a pass or miss a tackle.





So long as he doesn't hire Obama.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

SGD complaining about 'tude and snark....  What happened to you during your hiatus??


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> SGD complaining about 'tude and snark....  What happened to you during your hiatus??



My daughter was born.  Game changer.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> So long as he doesn't hire Obama.........



Communist sport; soccer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> My daughter was born.  Game changer.



Congrats!


----------



## centerc (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't have to make it better for me.  You've got a right your opinion.  If you think we are a mediocre program then that's fine.  I guess the way I see it we've been so close under Richt that I still think he can do it.
> 
> In 02 we are a dropped pass away.  That's not Richt's coaching that plain bad luck.  But also, an SEC going  13-1 and winning the SEC got left out of the NC.  Pretty remarkable.  That would never happen now.  Again, that's not on Richt.  Fast forward to 2007, you will get no argument from me that we should not have lost to either of the two teams we lost to that season.  But even so we were the hottest team in the country in the second half of the season.  Once again, something pretty remarkable happens, Kirk Herbstriets goes on TV and lobbies for us to be kept out of the NC on the basis of having not won our conference.  I'm not saying I disagree.  But the problem is, he lobbied the opposite just a few years prior saying that winning your conference was not necessary.  Then just a few years later he and Espin reversed course again when an LSU team that did not even win its  division was allowed in the NC.  I don't see how us not getting the same type of consideration is a short coming on Mark Richt's part.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.  We just see this differently.



Auburn has 2 trips to the BCS title since UGA" almost maybe  had a shot"


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

centerc said:


> Auburn has 2 trips to the BCS title since UGA" almost maybe  had a shot"



That's right.  But the other facts all remain the same.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks bud.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 2, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You perceived that as getting in trouble?  We both no the facts were not the problem.



Haha..what was the 'problem' then?  I admitted I said one sarcastic thing, which was "nice try though".  I've seen a lot worse in this forum and a lot of it from you.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2014)

Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the dropped punt reception that cost us 7 points?

Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for Mason's INT at the start of the 3rd quarter that cost us another 7 and probably the game?

Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the blown defensive coverage on the 99.9 yd TD at the end of the game that cost us the game?

Buehler? Buehler? Anybody?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the dropped punt reception that cost us 7 points?
> 
> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for Mason's INT at the start of the 3rd quarter that cost us another 7 and probably the game?
> 
> ...



It is Richts fault that they didnt exacute.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the dropped punt reception that cost us 7 points?
> 
> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for Mason's INT at the start of the 3rd quarter that cost us another 7 and probably the game?
> 
> ...



It was all the injuries......


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> It is Richts fault that they didnt exacute.



Where is the "nail on the head" icon?


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll play.



elfiii said:


> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the dropped punt reception that cost us 7 points?  CMR-How about some consistency using returners.
> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for Mason's INT at the start of the 3rd quarter that cost us another 7 and probably the game?  Sometimes it happens.
> Somebody 'splain to me which coach is responsible for the blown defensive coverage on the 99.9 yd TD at the end of the game that cost us the game?  CTG-We've been blowing coverages all year.
> 
> Buehler? Buehler? Anybody?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

huntindawg said:


> Haha..what was the 'problem' then?  I admitted I said one sarcastic thing, which was "nice try though".  I've seen a lot worse in this forum and a lot of it from you.




No doubt.  And I was wrong when I did it.  Doesn't change anything though.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

tcward said:


> Where is the "nail on the head" icon?



Richt doesnt get on the field during regulation. Artie looked good running his route but his hands looked hard. Not Richts fault. Or Bobo's either.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

Cant hang this Loss on Grantham. Maybe the other ones but not this one.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Stop donating if you want change.  Complaining about it on Woody's isn't going to change a ham sandwich. Both facts. ;-)
On a real note, its not the fanbases acceptance of mediocrity that's is the problem. It's the entire administration.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> It is Richts fault that they didnt exacute.



This.

It's just low hanging fruit.  It's so much easier to just holler about wanting a coach fired than to watch and pay attention and not look at it through emotion.  I want to win a NC.  We all do.  But what did y'all think the defense was going to be like?  If you considered what we were losing and how much youth and inexperience was going to be on the field, you had to know we were going to struggle and struggle big time.  

But amazingly a size able chunk of the fan base is acting like it was a big surprise.

The offense put up huge numbers this year.  And it did so after losing our best receiver before the first quarter of the first game ended.  Our best running back spent the entire year battling injuries and still put up good numbers.  We lost our other top running back for the season.  Then we lost our other deep threat receiver for the season and two others battled injuries as well.  No reasonable person can look at that list of injured players and think it is just an excuse.  That is totally legit that we would struggle.  Yet still, Aaron Murray put us in position to win all of our games even with all those missing weapons.  It wasn't until he went down that we just didn't have anything left.  And even then we won two mor games, one of them against a team whose entire season is built around beating us.

It was not the season we wanted.  But with all that in mind I don't understand how a reasonable person sees where someone should be fired.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> I'll play.



Pretty lame. The coaches don't play the game. The players do. Either you catch the ball or you don't. Either you complete the pass, the pass is incomplete or it gets intercepted. If you are a defensive back it's your job to cover the offensive player going out for the pass.

It would be better if you just dropped the pretense and said you hate CMR and the entire coaching staff because you just hate them.

You been spending to much time in the He Man Mark Richt Haters Club ballroom echo chamber.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Stop donating if you want change.  Complaining about it on Woody's isn't going to change a ham sandwich. Both facts. ;-)
> On a real note, its not the fanbases acceptance of mediocrity that's is the problem. It's the entire administration.



The people complaining aren't going to actually do anything.  They are just compulsive whiners doing what they do.  We all know people like that.  I've got guys at my job that act like that.  All they do is complain.  They'll drag you down with them if you let them.


----------



## VANCE (Jan 2, 2014)

just go on stingtalk...lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

VANCE said:


> just go on stingtalk...lol



Oh I did.  Wow.  There is more misery per square inch over there than I believed possible.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Why would anyone ever fire coach, none of them play?

BTW-I actually like Bobo and would keep him.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd be all for getting rid of the entire staff if.... we would be willing to go out and get a proven winner as a HC but that won't happen. It never has at UGA. Ever. Richt, Donnan, Goff, Mason, Dooley, ... and on and on. If we fire Richt we go and get who? Smart? Really???


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> Why would anyone ever fire coach, none of them play?
> 
> BTW-I actually like Bobo and would keep him.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Me too!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

john madden said:


> pretty lame. The coaches don't play the game. The players do. Either you catch the ball or you don't. Either you complete the pass, the pass is incomplete or it gets intercepted. If you are a defensive back it's your job to cover the offensive player going out for the pass.



Where did this guy come from????


----------



## VANCE (Jan 2, 2014)

word...greene dawg


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

centerc said:


> Auburn has 2 trips to the BCS title since UGA" almost maybe  had a shot"



Both of those teams were lead by players that were proven thieves and kicked off of rival teams for being so. Congrats to AU but I honestly hope we never ever get that desperate to win some football games. There will never be a day in athens where we take a player that was kicked off of AU for stealing from his teammates and make him the face of our program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think Richt is going to be on the sideline in Athens much longer.  I don't think he's going to be fired I think he's going to walk away.  I don't know when this is going to happen but if he's still there in four years ill be shocked.  I personally think it might be more like two.

I think he still loves coaching but I think he just about at the end of his rope with all this other crap.  Neurotic fans who are loving on him one week and screaming for him to be fired the next the. Reversing course again the next week.  I don't think he seeks out fans' opinions but he's aware of them and I don't think he takes it all that seriously on its face but he has to put up with on the call in show and it colors a lot of his day to day work in terms of the questions he's asked by reporters etc.  it has to get old when you know that at the exact same point in Dooley's career he had 28 fewer wins than you, only one more conference title, and the same number of NCs, zero, he faced a much weaker SEC, yet he was and still is treated like a king and you get taken on this stupid roler coaster ride powered by the fans' emotions.

You could see it this year.  He looks tired,  burned out, and just out of patience.  You could see it in the way he uncharacteristically snapped at reporters this year.

It has got to get old getting these stupid questions about absolutely meaningless things like why he doesn't "show more emotion" and being asked if he cares and still wants to win.  Does anybody think that they want UGA to win more than Mark Richt does.  Because if anybody thinks they do they are totally out of touch with reality.  Especially if that notion is based on Richt not hollering and throwing things on the sideline.  Grantham has done plenty of that and now look, a bunch of those people who criticize Richt for not doing it want Grantham fired.  That's how logical they are.

I think Richt still loves football but I think he's sick of having to suffer so many fools and having to remain pleasant while he does so.


----------



## dawg7478 (Jan 2, 2014)

The whole controversy over the video is irrelevant.  The only issue as far as I'm concerned is the question of whether this program is headed up or down.  Based on what I saw in the Gator Bowl, Vandy, etc, it is definitely headed south.  Is it just me or has anyone else noticed how CMR looks on the sideline?  To me, he looks like he is on Prozac or something.  He could be embalmed by accident.  His drowsy attitude is bound to wear off on the team to some degree.  It's really embarrasing to watch other well coached teams and how much energy they play with-THE WHOLE GAME-not just in desperation situations.  The bottom line is that UGA has gotten everything we can out of CMR and he has been handsomely rewarded for his time, but it's time to move on.  No one deserves to make 3+ million a year simply for being a good person and a committed Christian.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Both of those teams were lead by players that were proven thieves and kicked off of rival teams for being so. Congrats to AU but I honestly hope we never ever get that desperate to win some football games. There will never be a day in athens where we take a player that was kicked off of AU for stealing from his teammates and make him the face of our program.



Yeah the Gus bus really hums when it has some castoff reprobate at the wheel.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

dawg7478 said:


> The whole controversy over the video is irrelevant.  The only issue as far as I'm concerned is the question of whether this program is headed up or down.  Based on what I saw in the Gator Bowl, Vandy, etc, it is definitely headed south.  Is it just me or has anyone else noticed how CMR looks on the sideline?  To me, he looks like he is on Prozac or something.  He could be embalmed by accident.  His drowsy attitude is bound to wear off on the team to some degree.  It's really embarrasing to watch other well coached teams and how much energy they play with-THE WHOLE GAME-not just in desperation situations.  The bottom line is that UGA has gotten everything we can out of CMR and he has been handsomely rewarded for his time, but it's time to move on.  No one deserves to make 3+ million a year simply for being a good person and a committed Christian.



In CMRs early days he was praised about his demeanor by everyone... fans and media. It was a positive attribute. They even went as far to say the David Greenes success could be atrributed to having that same demeanor and that Richt had taught him well. Funny how winning and losing changes perception.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2014)

I love the "go out and get a proven winner" mantra too! Lil Nicky is just chomping at the bit to come to Athens! 

By the way, I hear Vladimir Putins wife is looking at houses in Watkinsville, and has inquired about a job at North Oconee! I guess Franklins better stock up on Tula!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> i'd be all for getting rid of the entire staff if.... We would be willing to go out and get a proven winner as a hc but that won't happen. It never has at uga. Ever. Richt, donnan, goff, mason, dooley, ... And on and on. If we fire richt we go and get who? Smart? Really???



i mean...


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think Richt is going to be on the sideline in Athens much longer.  I don't think he's going to be fired I think he's going to walk away.  I don't know when this is going to happen but if he's still there in four years ill be shocked.  I personally think it might be more like two.
> 
> I think he still loves coaching but I think he just about at the end of his rope with all this other crap.  Neurotic fans who are loving on him one week and screaming for him to be fired the next the. Reversing course again the next week.  I don't think he seeks out fans' opinions but he's aware of them and I don't think he takes it all that seriously on its face but he has to put up with on the call in show and it colors a lot of his day to day work in terms of the questions he's asked by reporters etc.  it has to get old when you know that at the exact same point in Dooley's career he had 28 fewer wins than you, only one more conference title, and the same number of NCs, zero, he faced a much weaker SEC, yet he was and still is treated like a king and you get taken on this stupid roler coaster ride powered by the fans' emotions.
> 
> ...



Good points.

 I am not on the fire Richt train right now.

I do think Grantham needs to go. We should not have to score 40 points every game to win. I know what we lost from our defense last year but our defense sucked last year too! 

Also I just cant fall into that feeling sorry for Richt trap. We pay him $3.2 million a year. I think he can deal with a little ribbing.

My main point in starting this thread was that over the past years we have seen a lack of control over the team.

Just look at the recruiting rankings over the past 10 years. Look at the players put into the NFL?

Is it even a question that we have done less with more than any team in the nation??

A good friend said it best yesterday "Currently we are a just above average ACC team"


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 3, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Good points.
> 
> I am not on the fire Richt train right now.
> 
> ...



I agree, here is the final team stats 

PASSING YARDS
314.2
15th
Overall
RUSHING YARDS
169.9
65th
Overall
POINTS FOR
36.7
22nd
Overall
POINTS AGAINST
29.0
79th
Overall


Yep,  79th in the Nation in Defense in points allowed. Last year was not much better with all of the NFL talent. I certainly hope we see a major change in defense if not overall. We are a mediocre team.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 3, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i mean...



Why don't you quote me where I said hire Nick Saban. I said a proven winner as a HC. Try again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

find another "proven winner" in the country. 
Here...let me help you some;
*Of the top 25 coaches in the nation, Mark Richt is 15th in winning percentage @ .741...and 6th in total wins.(OBC is 19th @ .732 the Hat is 20th at .731) 
*Of the top 15 winningest percentage coaches, he is 5th in total wins in that category.
*Of the top 15 coaches, eight have been on the job (career) less than 5...FIVE years.(Nick Saban and Corch ain't on that list!) 
*And guess what???of those top 15 coaches ( CMR is 15th) only 2...TWO, have won a national championship:  Nick Saban and Corch. 

fire him...he's a loser. we'll go to Northern Illinois and get Rod Carey out of the 72 Plymouth he is driving and hand him the keys to a Ferrari and turn him loose on the NASCAR track that is the SEC.  We can get him for a song at under a million a year!  He'll be fine! Richt can go on the commentator tour.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Good points.
> 
> I am not on the fire Richt train right now.
> 
> ...



Just two points;  our defense did not suck last year against the pass.

And I am not trying to drum up sympathy for Richt.  Just explaining that I think he's tired of bull crap that comes with the job and for that reason I think he will be gone soon.

On a separate but somewhat related note, I do wonder how the lynch mob will keep whatever is leftof their sanity when Richt is gone.  He has been so good for them.  No matter what happens, when they don't get what they ant, they blame him and call for his firing.  When that is no longer there for them I wonder what they will do.

Also, what has been nearly as good for them as calling for Richt's firing has been trotting out Nick Saban as the perfect coach who we should be trying to get.  Saban has been out coached in his last two games, both which were on the national stage.  Once was against big game Bob Stoops.  That's got to be unsettling for the UGA lynch mob.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2014)

It's Bush's fault. (That works everywhere else so why not in here?)


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2014)

It's the Goff curse read that on another forum.... Guy said it was kind of like the curse of the Bambino....


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.
> 
> It's just low hanging fruit.  It's so much easier to just holler about wanting a coach fired than to watch and pay attention and not look at it through emotion.  I want to win a NC.  We all do.  But what did y'all think the defense was going to be like?  If you considered what we were losing and how much youth and inexperience was going to be on the field, you had to know we were going to struggle and struggle big time.
> 
> ...



I am very reasonable.  You gave us some great facts.  I also have some facts.  

8 years since his last SEC Championship.  Zero times played for a National Championship.

Richt has completed 13 years.

UGA is ranked roughly 4th in the number of players to play in the NFL since Richt has been at UGA.  How many times has he finished in the top 4?


What other top 20 program has kept a coach for 13 years with only 2 conference titles, and zero National title games played?

I say top 20 programs, but let us be honest, should you not be a top 10 program with this many players in the NFL?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I am very reasonable.  You gave us some great facts.  I also have some facts.
> 
> 8 years since his last SEC Championship.  Zero times played for a National Championship.
> 
> ...



Ask Tennessee what happens when you decide to outsmart yourself by letting the people who think they know what's best  start having influence.  All the folks at Tennessee thought they had lots of good reasons to scream for Fulmer's firing.  Should we be more like them?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 3, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I am very reasonable.  You gave us some great facts.  I also have some facts.
> 
> 8 years since his last SEC Championship.  Zero times played for a National Championship.
> 
> ...



It's easy to sit back and type away about how much better off UGA would be without Mark Richt, but the people who actually make that decision have to consider the blowback if they end up with a Lane Kiffin.

Could UGA be more successful than they are now?  Yes, but a new coach doesn't guarantee better results.  Even if there was a good chance you could fly, it's taking a huge risk to take that first step off the ledge.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

prime written for UGA.  Hey...we got beat by freaking Nebraska! We are learning to say "eight and five" fluently.  time to move on and get on the "Just wait till next year!" Train.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

"huntdawg" maybe you should change your screen handle to something a bit more apropo; lets try "huntyellowjacket" or "huntauburnwartiglesplainsman" or maybe even "huntgata" cause anyone that didn't know would swear you are anything but a Dawg fan.


----------



## centerc (Jan 3, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Both of those teams were lead by players that were proven thieves and kicked off of rival teams for being so. Congrats to AU but I honestly hope we never ever get that desperate to win some football games. There will never be a day in athens where we take a player that was kicked off of AU for stealing from his teammates and make him the face of our program.



It will be a dog fight every year with UT and Losses to Vandy it is football not boyscouts.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Good points.
> 
> I am not on the fire Richt train right now.
> 
> ...



You have seen lack of control the last couple of years and the employee is making over 50k per week, and you are not on the fire the employee train.

Seriously?


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> "huntdawg" maybe you should change your screen handle to something a bit more apropo; lets try "huntyellowjacket" or "huntauburnwartiglesplainsman" or maybe even "huntgata" cause anyone that didn't know would swear you are anything but a Dawg fan.



Sorry MCBuck. Since when does wanting to fire an employee of the school not make me a Dawg fan?

Sounds more like I am the actual Dawg fan, and not a Richt fan, who by the way is not a Dawg. He is an employee. 

Coaches come and go. I am a fan of UGA, not an employee at UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2014)

Huntdawg this entire exercise is a waste of time.  I'm not sure why you and a few of the others are here calling for firings.  Calling for coaches to be fired here or anywhere else won't get you any closer to it coming to fruition.

What's more, I'm not sure why you guys are trying to argue the point with the rest of us.  I have zero connection to Butts Mehre.  It would seem that all of y'all's complaining and grousing and demands would be better served if you took it up with Greg McGarity.  He's the only one that can get these firings you want done.

But let me ask you, what do expect McGarity to tell the next head coach who you are sure will be much better?

You want McGarity to sit Mr. Potential Dream Coach down and when he asks, "so what's expected of me?"  You want him to say, " I'm glad you asked.  We and our expect a lot.  We expect you to win more than Mark Richt did.  We expect you win the Sec or at least get to Atlanta every year.  And we expect you get to the national championship every few years.  We do not care about injuries.  No amount of injuries will be accepted as a valid excuse.  We expect good, sound, fundamental football.  If you have a lineman jump offsides at an inopportune moment, you have a punt returner fumble, that is inexcusable.  It's on you and you will answer for it.  By the way, you will be operating under the toughest suspension policies in the SEC and you will have no say in those matters.  Oh and we do not over sign here.    Your competitors do but we don't do that here.  And no you can not have all the support staff that Nick Saban has and we will not spend the money on the strength staff that he is allowed to spend, but you will be expected to produce similar results as him regardless.  Oh and we will still schedule out of conference games like Clemson, Okie State, and play Tech every year.  You will not get an indoor practice facility.

Oh yeah, we are also going to pay you the same salary as Mark Richt and he made 2 million dollars a year less than Kevin Sumlin who lost 6 games  in two years with one of the best players in college football.  Your predecessor went 10-2, 11-1, and 8-4 his last three seasons.  The 8-4 season was during a year of catastrophic injuries.  You want the job?"

Is that what you want McGarity to say to Richt's potential replacement who y'all are so sure will be better?  

Seriously, AD fires Richt?  What AD can sell this job after firing Richt and having sow version of the above conversation?

No AD in his right mind.  Now if we crap the bed next year maybe it's to e to talk.  But You don't necessarily get better after firing a coach.  Ask Tennessee.  Look what Florida is going through with a new coach.

Besides, as I said, nobody here has any control over what goes on in Butts Mehre.  Ill post McGarity's email address for you if you want.  But he's probably gonna read it and think that he has a coach who runs a clean program, wins over 70 percent of his games, and has been to the dome a lot in 13 years after not going at all for the first 10 that the SEC championship game existed.  And y'all want him to fire that coach.

Sometimes I think a lot of you guys care a lot about football but don't really know much at all about it.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Huntdawg this entire exercise is a waste of time.  I'm not sure why you and a few of the others are here calling for firings.  Calling for coaches to be fired here or anywhere else won't get you any closer to it coming to fruition.
> 
> What's more, I'm not sure why you guys are trying to argue the point with the rest of us.  I have zero connection to Butts Mehre.  It would seem that all of y'all's complaining and grousing and demands would be better served if you took it up with Greg McGarity.  He's the only one that can get these firings you want done.
> 
> ...



Dream coach? There is a list that can do the same and better than Right. 

Our AD should sit down whoever it is and remind them that he is 1 hour away from one of the Mecas of high school talent. Metro Atlanta is only a drive away. 

Our state produces the 4th most NFL players, and the majority of them are just a short drive away. Only Miami and and USC have more talent as close to a University.

Tennessee has 1/10 the amount of in state talent and most of that is in Memphis. The other side of the state. Florida, yes, they should not have hired a hot assistant. They should have hired a proven head coach.

The bottom line is that both of those universities will not stand for mediocrity. When a coach is in the decline, they move on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Dream coach? There is a list that can do the same and better than Right.
> 
> Our AD should sit down whoever it is and remind them that he is 1 hour away from one of the Mecas of high school talent. Metro Atlanta is only a drive away.
> 
> ...



The botom line is, you apparently just like football but don't understand it.

We had a chance to win every game were in this year.  

Despite a stupid amount of injuries and inexperience.  The defense was frustrating but a little light reading reveals that if you look strictly at conference games we were fifth in the conference.  Now i dont want fifth in the conference defense every year but considering how many people we replaced, we still finished in the top third defensively.  

I'm guessing you think Auburn is well coached.  They finished 11th in the conference in defense and they are playing for the NC.  They have not outrecruited us either.  Alabama,  the team all you guys point to as who we should be just like, finished first in the conference in defense and second in offense and they didnt even make it to Atlanta.  Should Saban be fired by your standards?  The line is razor thin and I imagine McGarity and Richt see this much more clearly than you and the other "fire Richt" folks do.

I think the real question you should ask yourself before you tell McGarity you want people fired is;  Of all the things that went wrong this season, how many of them legitimately came down to coaching?  The Clemson game was one bobbled snap from being a win, Missouri was one missed block by Gates and Lynch from being a win.  One dropped punt snap in Nashville, one unbatted last second pass at Auburn.  One dropped pass by Lynch against nebraska.  That's the difference in a really great season and a dissapointing one where you want everybody fired.

Were those things due to coaching?  Are the coaches wrong for not getting the team together and saying, "Hey guys, if the ball is coming your way on a pass, snap, or a kick, we are good with you catching it rather than dropping it.  Catching it is always better.  Except for you Josh and Trey.  Yall bat it down"

Come on man.I dont know what we will do next year but the sky is not falling and the things that went wrong were not due to innept coaching.  We played a top 10 OOC opponent who just beat OSU in the Orange Bowl.  and played 2 of the West's 3 best teams.  We lost to thee #2 team in the country on a freaking fluke play in the final seconds.  We had an extrordinary number of injuries.  And we still had a chance to win every game we were in.  That aint bad coaching.  

Wins mask your problems.  Like Alabama not being able to handle a speed rush or a no huddle offense.  Auburn can't defend anything and can't throw the football.  If JHC knocks down a pass and Bama makes a few field goals then in Auburn they are saying, "We had the best offense we could hope to have and we only managed 9-3 and needed a miracle to beat Miss State.  Do you think Auburn would have beaten the Clemson team we narrowly lost to?  Watkins would have put up 300 yards receiving on that defense.  But you think they are well coached and want our coach fired.

Yall can't see the forrest for the trees sometimes.  We didn't make a hand full of playes that made the difference between a great season and a disappointing one.  That's not a coaching issue and it is not one that a different coach would remedy.  It is players making a mistake here or there and just plain bad luck.

We have a very good coach.  He aint perfect and he doesnt always give us everything we want but name a coach that would.  I imagine the Alabama folks arent real happy with Mr. "I dont' tolerate mistakes from players" right now either.

Lots of coaches could do better than Richt?  Man please.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Huntdawg this entire exercise is a waste of time.  I'm not sure why you and a few of the others are here calling for firings.  Calling for coaches to be fired here or anywhere else won't get you any closer to it coming to fruition.
> 
> What's more, I'm not sure why you guys are trying to argue the point with the rest of us.  I have zero connection to Butts Mehre.  It would seem that all of y'all's complaining and grousing and demands would be better served if you took it up with Greg McGarity.  He's the only one that can get these firings you want done.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> The botom line is, you apparently just like football but don't understand it.
> 
> We had a chance to win every game were in this year.
> 
> ...



Well said. If the fire Richt thumpers cant get that then they never will.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The botom line is, you apparently just like football but don't understand it.
> 
> We had a chance to win every game were in this year.
> 
> ...



We can go back and forth all day long.  

UGA has produced the 4th most NFL players under Richt. I read one article that puts us as the number 2 Football Factory in the nation when both number of players and impact they have had in the NFL are combined.

With that said, has Mark Right under achieved as a Head Coach?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> We can go back and forth all day long.
> 
> UGA has produced the 4th most NFL players under Richt. I read one article that puts us as the number 2 Football Factory in the nation when both number of players and impact they have had in the NFL are combined.
> 
> With that said, has Mark Right under achieved as a Head Coach?



Sometimes he has, yes.  Just as every active coach in college football has.  Mr. Perfect underachieved this year.  But if anybody in Alabama wants him fired because they think he's "on the delcine" they're fools.

What it says is that you believe what you want to believe in the face of facts that prove how inherently flawed your sense of football entitlement is.  Call, write, or email McGarity and tell him all about it.  You will never have the coach you want though because he doesn't exist.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 4, 2014)

Perhaps the negative thoughts of all of these nega Dawgs is the reason UGA tends to lose games they should not. What is worse than losing a game is having Schleprock peering over the mess and saying, " oh yes, I knew we couldnt win. We're awful. Never should have gone to the game. We will never win again. " I just loooove having DebbieDowner as a cheerleader!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hard to gague how it affects them during games but one thing I do know, when the fans scream their lungs out for them and go absolutely freaking nuts supporting them for four quarters, it makes a difference.

Those of us who were at the SC and LSU games saw it.  Our guys don't get that kind of support often enough.  They talked about it after the game.  You could see them feeding off it during the game.  They loved it and they said so.  And it was fun to be a part of.

I know that is a much better way to help get the kind of results you want than grousing and making demands and acting like you deserve more.  Bullcrap.  The players deserve more from the fans.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Guys I wouldn't be so quick to buy into this.  Essentially what we have here, "somebody said there was a video."  But nobody here saw it.  I'm not saying its impossible.  I'm just saying it sounds flimsy



OH there's a bunch of videos out there you ain't seen and never will here. But they are out there.

I ain't saying, I'm just sayin


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> OH there's a bunch of videos out there you ain't seen and never will here. But they are out there.
> 
> I ain't saying, I'm just sayin



Was it more criminal activity like dancing in the hall of their motel like dufusses?  I swear some of yall need to relax.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Perhaps the negative thoughts of all of these nega Dawgs is the reason UGA tends to lose games they should not. What is worse than losing a game is having Schleprock peering over the mess and saying, " oh yes, I knew we couldnt win. We're awful. Never should have gone to the game. We will never win again. " I just loooove having DebbieDowner as a cheerleader!



Thats prett yclose Moe I have been to games where Bobo's O has scored 35 points and have the lead and the O failed to convert a 3rd down and the fans start booing....


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hard to gague how it affects them during games but one thing I do know, when the fans scream their lungs out for them and go absolutely freaking nuts supporting them for four quarters, it makes a difference.
> 
> Those of us who were at the SC and LSU games saw it.  Our guys don't get that kind of support often enough.  They talked about it after the game.  You could see them feeding off it during the game.  They loved it and they said so.  And it was fun to be a part of.
> 
> I know that is a much better way to help get the kind of results you want than grousing and making demands and acting like you deserve more.  Bullcrap.  The players deserve more from the fans.


I was at the sc game and I felt like I was at home.  Everybody screaming at the team moving the ball down the field only to give up a td two plays later. Fans  around me were like here we go again. Then the punter drops the snap  after a big defensive stop. Wind taken out of the stadium.  Fans get tired of the let downs. I bet Auburn fans are really regretting getting a new coach.  Chizzy would have been at uga another 25 yrs.
downs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> I was at the sc game and I felt like I was at home.  Everybody screaming at the team moving the ball down the field only to give up a td two plays later. Fans  around me were like here we go again. Then the punter drops the snap  after a big defensive stop. Wind taken out of the stadium.  Fans get tired of the let downs. I bet Auburn fans are really regretting getting a new coach.  Chizzy would have been at uga another 25 yrs.
> downs.



It's a game of emotions... People get caught up in emotions becuase the majority of them dont understand the x's and o's of the game, but thats part of being a fan.I get wound up watching my son play fb but his game's are even more entertaining than a cfb game. What we need to do here is think about why we thought our d was gonna be good? Answer Homerism and hype because thats what fans do. I bet my paycheck that everyone on the coaching staff all the way up to McGarity knew we were in for a long season if the O couldnt out score everyone. Then the O  skill players started droping like fly's then Richts S&C program came under fire.... Why because Fans get caught up in emotion..... Because they have no clue what is really going on inside the program much less S&C.. McGarity and Foley did very good at UF and if McGarity isnt ready to run Richt out town thats alll I need to know to keep content that UGA will be just fine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> I was at the sc game and I felt like I was at home.  Everybody screaming at the team moving the ball down the field only to give up a td two plays later. Fans  around me were like here we go again. Then the punter drops the snap  after a big defensive stop. Wind taken out of the stadium.  Fans get tired of the let downs. I bet Auburn fans are really regretting getting a new coach.  Chizzy would have been at uga another 25 yrs.
> downs.



Lets let Malzahn win a nC first before we start talking about what a shining example they are.

And are you seriously comparing the two the situations?  You really think Richt has co e anywhere close to the disaster that auburn became under chizick. Are you that unhinged?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lets let Malzahn win a nC first before we start talking about what a shining example they are.
> 
> And are you seriously comparing the two the situations?  You really think Richt has co e anywhere close to the disaster that auburn became under chizick. Are you that unhinged?



Even if he wins one it's a perfect example of how much luck it takes to get the ball to bounce your way to get there. Not taking anything away from the Barners either.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2014)

SGD makes a valid point, unfortunately I think he inadvertently supports Rips point.
Under Richt, UGA has been dependent on "rah, rah" football, rowdy fan support, uniform changes, gimmicks...but when the going gets tough, the wins don't come.
I think Richt and Bobo are great x's and o's guys...but the teams lack mental toughness, not just one year, but for a long time now.

BAMA's fans(primarily students) are notorious for a lack spirit, leaving early, staying seated and relatively quiet...been going on for a long, long time....sense of entitlement? you bet, but most of the teams continue to win with or with out the support and certainly no "rah, rah" gimmickry.
This year's team lacked mental toughness to a degree, lacked focus...and lost.
I don't expect that next year, at least that has not been 
Saban's pattern.

It has been Richt's pattern...and I know that he is not going anywhere until he decides to.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> SGD makes a valid point, unfortunately I think he inadvertently supports Rips point.
> Under Richt, UGA has been dependent on "rah, rah" football, rowdy fan support, uniform changes, gimmicks...but when the going gets tough, the wins don't come.
> I think Richt and Bobo are great x's and o's guys...but the teams lack mental toughness, not just one year, but for a long time now.
> 
> ...



That sums all this up in a nutshell....


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

If UGA ever wins a Championship under Richt, it will be because they have so much talent that no one can stay on the field with them.  That is entirely possible with the recruiting base that UGA has and the great job they do recruiting.

The constant negative with Coach Richt's teams is a lack of execution in the details.  It manifests itself as stupid unsportsmanlike conduct penalties, clock mismanagement at the end of close games,  stupid mistakes on special teams and general "unluckiness" 

I think the bottom line is Coach Richt is very good at putting together great teams, but not good at coaching them.  Sort of like building the fastest race car, but not having the skills to drive it victory.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

If Chizick can win a NC MR will win one.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> If Chizick can win a NC MR will win one.



That Logic doesn't necessarily work.  Chizick made every right decision in 2010 and won a NC then made what he thought were equally good decisions and crashed and burned.

I don't think Richt will every make the types of decisions that will cause his program to completely unravel, but unless he has absolutely overwhelming talent, I don't think he'll win it all.  Fortunately for UGA he has the type of recruiting program and recruiting base to put that team together.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lets be serious, Auburn's NC in 2010 had absolutely nothing to do with Chizick's coaching.  It had everything to do with having a once in a generation player.

That's really all there is to it.  It dang sure was not coaching.

And let's not pretend one player is not the difference.  With Tim Tebow Corch Meyers looked like a stud of a coach.  But without him he has done diddly poo.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> SGD makes a valid point, unfortunately I think he inadvertently supports Rips point.
> Under Richt, UGA has been dependent on "rah, rah" football, rowdy fan support, uniform changes, gimmicks...but when the going gets tough, the wins don't come.
> I think Richt and Bobo are great x's and o's guys...but the teams lack mental toughness, not just one year, but for a long time now.
> 
> ...



I totally disagree on the "gimmickry" stuff.

Football is an emotional game.  Motivating players is part of it.  You can't take the approach, "they know what is expected and they have to just do it."  It's not the NFL and they are not professionals.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lets be serious, Auburn's NC in 2010 had absolutely nothing to do with Chizick's coaching.  It had everything to do with having a once in a generation player.
> 
> That's really all there is to it.  It dang sure was not coaching.
> 
> And let's not pretend one player is not the difference.  With Tim Tebow Corch Meyers looked like a stud of a coach.  But without him he has done diddly poo.



That comment shows a complete lack of understanding of the game of college football at even the most basic level.

First you argue that keeping Coach Richt is so important for UGA and then come right back and argue that 2 national championships were won based only on 2 superstar players and coaching had nothing to do with it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> That comment shows a complete lack of understanding of the game of college football at even the most basic level.



 Y'all had a fine defense too.  Murray has all kinds of sec and uga records.  End result...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

So without Cam Aubarn still wins a NC?


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I totally disagree on the "gimmickry" stuff.
> 
> Football is an emotional game.  Motivating players is part of it.  You can't take the approach, "they know what is expected and they have to just do it."  It's not the NFL and they are not professionals.



Any yet according to you, Auburn with Cam Newton and UF with Tebow won National championships that had nothing to do with coaching.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

And without Am record breaking the last two years it would have been worse. But I agree we should have fired Bobo and benched Am for Mason.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Any yet according to you, Auburn with Cam Newton and UF with Tebow won National championships that had nothing to do with coaching.



Come on are you serious? Your defense sucked the year yall won a NC. Cam carried that team and you know it. Tebow did too but UF did have a good D.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> So without Cam Aubarn still wins a NC?



Without, Cam or Chizik or Malzahn or Fariley or Byrum or Dyer...etc just pick one.  We don't win the NC.  

Pick any year and any team and I can pick the best player on the team and without that player they don't win.  

It is in fact a team sport and every phase has to perform to win a NC: recruiting, player performance, coaching, strength and conditioning ....


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Come on are you serious? Your defense sucked the year yall won a NC. Cam carried that team and you know it. Tebow did too but UF did have a good D.



Every Saturday in 2010 our defense gave up less points than the team we were playing.  That's all that counts and that's called undefeated and National Champions.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 4, 2014)

And your offense scored more than theirs too. I could have coached that 2010 team to at least a 11-1


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Any yet according to you, Auburn with Cam Newton and UF with Tebow won National championships that had nothing to do with coaching.



What did Chizick do prior to having Cam and what did he do after?

That NC was not Chizick's coaching.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Without, Cam or Chizik or Malzahn or Fariley or Byrum or Dyer...etc just pick one.  We don't win the NC.
> 
> Pick any year and any team and I can pick the best player on the team and without that player they don't win.
> 
> It is in fact a team sport and every phase has to perform to win a NC: recruiting, player performance, coaching, strength and conditioning ....



The only person you could not have one that NC without was Cam.  That is so obvious to everybody.  The rest of the people you named could have been swapped out with almost anybody.  cam was the only one that if taken away the end result changes.  You may not admit it but everybody knows it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Any yet according to you, Auburn with Cam Newton and UF with Tebow won National championships that had nothing to do with coaching.



Two separate arguments.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> Without, Cam or Chizik or Malzahn or Fariley or Byrum or Dyer...etc just pick one.  We don't win the NC.
> 
> Pick any year and any team and I can pick the best player on the team and without that player they don't win.
> 
> It is in fact a team sport and every phase has to perform to win a NC: recruiting, player performance, coaching, strength and conditioning ....



You have to be drinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> And your offense scored more than theirs too. I could have coached that 2010 team to at least a 11-1



This!


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> And your offense scored more than theirs too. I could have coached that 2010 team to at least a 11-1



I'm not sure you could have, but I'm positive Coach Richt would have coached them to 11-1 maybe 10-2.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> You have to be drinking.



So pick your National Championship team from any year and I'll pick the player they couldn't have won the championship without.  

You think Florida Statewould be playing for it this year without Winston. Last year Alabama without McCarron (and his girlfriend). This is easy.

Cam was a first year QB in a brand new to him offense, with brand new teammates and you think it wasn't a brilliant Coaching job?


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The only person you could not have one that NC without was Cam.  That is so obvious to everybody.  The rest of the people you named could have been swapped out with almost anybody.  cam was the only one that if taken away the end result changes.  You may not admit it but everybody knows it.



You think without Chizik or Malzahn or Fairley or Dyer or Byrum (pick just one)  we go undefeated and win the NC.  Nope, we would have gone 10-2, 11-1 like a typical Richt team.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> So pick your National Championship team from any year and I'll pick the player they couldn't have won the championship without.
> 
> You think Florida Statewould be playing for it this year without Winston. Last year Alabama without McCarron (and his girlfriend). This is easy.
> 
> Cam was a first year QB in a brand new to him offense, with brand new teammates and you think it wasn't a brilliant Coaching job?



All I'm saying is your defense put the S in SUCK when yall won with Cam. But yes special players make for speacial years as did Aubarn when they rode Cam all the way to a NC. Meyer Did with tebow and good dBama did it with a heck of a D and some dang good rb's. I guess Bama is the only recent winner that done it more as a an overall team effort. Also Cam could lay flat on the ground and get 4 yards.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> All I'm saying is your defense put the S in SUCK when yall won with Cam. But yes special players make for speacial years as did Aubarn when they rode Cam all the way to a NC. Meyer Did with tebow and good dBama did it with a heck of a D and some dang good rb's. I guess Bama is the only recent winner that done it more as a an overall team effort. Also Cam could lay flat on the ground and get 4 yards.



I know Aaron Murray thought they sucked when they kept planting him in the ground  Was Cam playing D?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> I know Aaron Murray thought they sucked when they kept planting him in the ground  Was Cam playing D?



They? I thought it was just Fairley. Care to post where that D ranked in the SEC that year or nationally? Arguing that Cam didnt win it for y'all is just silly.


----------



## weagle (Jan 4, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> They? I thought it was just Fairley. Care to post where that D ranked in the SEC that year or nationally? Arguing that Cam didnt win it for y'all is just silly.



They were the National Championship Defense all the other stats don't matter.

What's silly is thinking that any National Championship is not a team effort and Coaching is Key.

Maybe that's Richt's philosophy.  Hows that working for you.  Yall must be happy with it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> So pick your National Championship team from any year and I'll pick the player they couldn't have won the championship without.
> 
> You think Florida Statewould be playing for it this year without Winston. Last year Alabama without McCarron (and his girlfriend). This is easy.
> 
> Cam was a first year QB in a brand new to him offense, with brand new teammates and you think it wasn't a brilliant Coaching job?



Yes I think Alabama's recent championship teams could have won those championships without any single player you might name.

Same with LSU in 2007.  Same with lots of others down through history.  Sorry but I just think you're wrong.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> They were the National Championship Defense all the other stats don't matter.
> 
> What's silly is thinking that any National Championship is not a team effort and Coaching is Key.
> 
> Maybe that's Richt's philosophy.  Hows that working for you.  Yall must be happy with it.



If you think Auburn won that championship because of their defense you are either crazy or suffering from memory loss.  That defense flat out sucked.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2014)

weagle said:


> They were the National Championship Defense all the other stats don't matter.
> 
> What's silly is thinking that any National Championship is not a team effort and Coaching is Key.
> 
> Maybe that's Richt's philosophy.  Hows that working for you.  Yall must be happy with it.


Your recent NC wasnt a team effort. You arguing is silly though. Your the only Barner I have ever encountered that argues that though.... Carry on....


----------



## weagle (Jan 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Your recent NC wasnt a team effort. You arguing is silly though. Your the only Barner I have ever encountered that argues that though.... Carry on....



"Wasn't a team effort"  

Well,  In Richt Yall trust.  Good Luck with that.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Was it more criminal activity like dancing in the hall of their motel like dufusses?  I swear some of yall need to relax.



I'm not the one typing 10 page essays here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> I'm not the one typing 10 page essays here.



I doubt you could type a 1 page essay.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> "Wasn't a team effort"
> 
> Well,  In Richt Yall trust.  Good Luck with that.



Thank you


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 5, 2014)

weagle said:


> So pick your National Championship team from any year and I'll pick the player they couldn't have won the championship without.
> 
> You think Florida Statewould be playing for it this year without Winston. Last year Alabama without McCarron (and his girlfriend). This is easy.
> 
> Cam was a first year QB in a brand new to him offense, with brand new teammates and everybody in the football universe think it wasn't a brilliant Coaching job?



Fixed it for ya. 

If Cam is still "playin hide the lap top" down in Gainesville, instead of flashing his $180g smile in Jordan Hare's endzone.....the Barn is an 8-4 team that year. 
And yes, even a Pop Warner coach goes no less than 10-2 coaching Cam and dirty Nick. 
Why are you so concerned with UGA's woes anyway? What does anything that happens within the UGA football organization peak your concern at all? The Barn beat us this year....gloat and move on and leave Georgia fans to discuss Georgia issues. Amazing that even when winning, Barners find themselves more interested in an 8-5 team that had them on the ropes, than they can find in their own team preparing to play for a national championship.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2014)

There are some folks who seriously need to get a LIFE!  If you don't like the coach and you think the team is that bad, why don't you go become a freaking Florida fan or a Bammer boy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> If Cam is still "playin hide the lap top" down in Gainesville, instead of flashing his $180g smile in Jordan Hare's endzone.....the Barn is an 8-4 team that year.
> And yes, even a Pop Warner coach goes no less than 10-2 coaching Cam and dirty Nick.
> Why are you so concerned with UGA's woes anyway? What does anything that happens within the UGA football organization peak your concern at all? The Barn beat us this year....gloat and move on and leave Georgia fans to discuss Georgia issues. Amazing that even when winning, Barners find themselves more interested in an 8-5 team that had them on the ropes, than they can find in their own team preparing to play for a national championship.



He is the only Barner that I have run across that argues this. He'll be alright.


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2014)

You have to wonder about the coaches ability to see talent, they had the Auburn QB on their team but had him playing Defence.


----------



## weagle (Jan 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> He is the only Barner that I have run across that argues this. He'll be alright.



That's because most fans, regardless of which team they support, only have the perspective from the outside looking in.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> There are some folks who seriously need to get a LIFE!  If you don't like the coach and you think the team is that bad, why don't you go become a freaking Florida fan or a Bammer boy.



Leave my University and give up? Too suggest such a thing is incomprehensible. I may not like our coach, but I would cheer our debate team if it was televised. 

My brother was a scholarship athlete at UGA, and I will always be a Dawg.

People may think I am nuts on this forum, but I would never, and I mean never suggest a Dawg fan to take their stuff and go.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2014)

centerc said:


> You have to wonder about the coaches ability to see talent, they had the Auburn QB on their team but had him playing Defence.



Yes because he chose to switch to defense.  He knew Murray was not going anywhere and he wasn't going to see the field for a while.  He was told that he could stay at qb but could also switch to defense if he wanted and would probably see the field a lot faster that way but it was totally up to him.  He chose defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes because he chose to switch to defense.  He knew Murray was not going anywhere and he wasn't going to see the field for a while.  He was told that he could stay at qb but could also switch to defense if he wanted and would probably see the field a lot faster that way but it was totally up to him.  He chose defense.


 Yes you are correct he also wanted to play Basketball too if i remember correctly so that made the move to D even better for him.


----------

